# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Проблемы с препрошивкой BIOS в ноуте Lenovo 300 N100

## mvak

SOS! Помогите найти выход из создавшейся ситуации. Ноутбук Lenovo 3000 N100 модель 0768FWG, процессор  Intel® Pentium® Dual Core T2080  1.73GHz FSB 533MHz, 2GB RAM DDR2-667, чипсет Intel 945GM, 120GB 5400rpm HD, 15.4in 1280x800 LCD, DRW/DVDRW, Intel 802.11abg wireless, Bluetooth, Modem, 10/100 Ethernet, Fingerprint reader. Operation System – WindowsXP SP3. BIOS version – 63ET62WW v1.08 . 
При попытке обновления  BIOS с использованием фирменной утилиты от Lenovo -  63af08us  на новую версию BIOS – 61ET37WW v2.06  были допущены следующие ошибки во время процедуры обновления :
- к портам USB были подключены USB – Hub, внешний Hard Disk , USB- мышь и внешний кулер, хотя в документе 63af08us.txt указано, что во время обновления USB – порты  обязательно должны быть свободны.
- файл Bios backup, который создается перед процедурой обновления, был по ошибке уничтожен.
Теперь при открытии BIOS указан правильный номер версии – 63ET37WW v2.06  и ноут работает нормально, но при подключении любого устройства к любому из 4-х портов USB видно, что напряжение 5V от USB подсаживается при  нажатии любой клавиши клавиатуры и работа внешнего USB- устройства блокируется на время нажатия клавиши и восстанавливается после её отпускания. При этом при нажатии любой клавиши слышен характерный сигнальный звук Windows. 
Попытки повторить процедуру обновления при свободных USB- портах не помогли. Обращаюсь ко всем знатокам с убедительной просьбой о помощи.
Заранее благодарен всем, кто откликнется.    mvak

----------


## Cheechako

Чтобы *питание* реагировало на клавиатуру - зело странно, однако:confused:
А *это* не помогло?
Либо старые версии BIOS
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/si...cid=MIGR-67008

----------


## mvak

Попробовал произвести откат на старую версию BIOS с помощью утилиты 61af11us - http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/si...cid=MIGR-67008
Откат произошёл, BIOS показывает: 61ET34WW v2.03 , но результат тот же, т.е. проблемы с USB -портами остались...
Что ещё можно попробовать , может банально южный мост поднакрылся?

----------


## Cheechako

Да не похоже на железо - поиск показывает, что у людей после прошивки BIOS'а возникают разные проблемы с USB-портами вплоть до обращения в сервис :(
Бред какой-то. Видел совет последовательно перепрошить "вниз" несколько версий, однако без ясного сообщения о результатах.

----------

